# How can i edit like this?



## C8iluPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Some days ago i saw an awsome shot of one of my favourite photographers, and i can see a real great look on this image. Is very faded, soft colors, i just like it.
How can i edit like this, after me i need to adjust "Curves" but have more settings than that.
I will put the image here, and i will waiting for some answers and advices.

Thank you!


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like a combination of flash with proper postprocess. I don't that's something you will learn here like "just use xyz filter and it's done". Good postprocessing takes months/years to learn and to perfect.

Did you try something prior asking this? Show your attempt and maybe someone will be able to point you in the right direction, but it's very situational and you also need to have a good raw image if you want to achieve great results.


----------



## C8iluPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, there was used a flash. I used almost all my editing techniques but i dont get this result. I played with curves a lot. After me in this image has been used more curve.

Im still learning photoshop, but I use it for about a year


----------



## Destin (Sep 4, 2017)

That image is probably 80% proper lighting and 20% editing. 

Seriously. Learn lighting and you realize that most of the shots you think are heavily edited are really just skillful lighting.


----------



## C8iluPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh, i didnt think about that at all...
I never used flashes for shooting, because i have just a speedlight, nothing more. I thought is more edited. 

But for me it still looks shows how it would be edited...


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

As the others have pointed out understanding and using light is the key. Once you pull it into PS, curves is a versatile tool, but not the only tool. Learning to use all the tools, as well as selective brushes, masking, dodging and burning, can radically change an image.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

A few guesses about that photo.

1. It will be taken down shortly as it isnt yours.
2. Blue hour, just after sunset.
3. Use ss to lower the ambient light, puts trees and bg into darkness.
4. You can see a flash in his eye. There are Im guessing 4 flashes/ reflectors used here. A key camera right really high ( or the sun is there but I doubt it.)
2 rim lights and a fill. 

Maybe. These are just general guesses


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh and crush the blacks slider to the left!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 4, 2017)

C8iluPhotography said:


> I will put the image here



If you don't own the rights to that image please take it down since it is against forum rules to post some other persons image.

On the forum rules point. I'd be guessing you haven't read them. Any new forum you visit, it's always a good thing to read the forum rules before posting. This way you don't start off on the wrong foot.


----------



## C8iluPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Im sorry i didnt read. I took the image down


----------



## limr (Sep 4, 2017)

C8iluPhotography said:


> Im sorry i didnt read. I took the image down



Thanks for taking it down. You may post a link instead if you wish.


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2017)

C8iluPhotography said:


> How can i edit like this,..


As Destin wrote; get it as close as you can in camera, so that any editing will be very minimal.  (learn photography, not editing)

Many beginners seem to think they should be able to do just about anything with some whiz-bang editing, but that approach is not easy, not quick, and very often does not produce the desired results.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 4, 2017)

Why ask us and not the photographer that made the image?


----------

